# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Nederland beste gezondheidszorg van Europa

## Leontien

Nederland heeft het beste werkende gezondheidszorgsysteem. Dat blijkt uit de donderdag in Brussel gepresenteerde European Healthcare Index 2013 van een Zweedse onderzoeksbureau. 

De onderzoekers beoordeelden het zorgsysteem in 35 landen en gaven punten. Van de maximaal te scoren 1000 punten kreeg Nederland er 870. Daarmee laat het Zwitserland (851), IJsland (818), Denemarken (815) en Noorwegen (813) achter zich. Servië, Roemenië, Letland en Polen kregen de laagste scores.

De studie roemt het Nederlandse systeem onder meer wegens het hoge aantal onafhankelijke verzekeraars en zorgaanbieders dat om de gunst van de patiënt strijdt. Ook de hoge patiëntbetrokkenheid en de beperkte inmenging door de politiek karakteriseren het Nederlandse systeem.

Ben jij het eens met deze uitslag?

----------


## Raimun

*""De studie roemt het Nederlandse systeem onder meer wegens het hoge aantal onafhankelijke verzekeraars en zorgaanbieders dat om de gunst van de patiënt strijdt. Ook de hoge patiëntbetrokkenheid en de beperkte inmenging door de politiek karakteriseren het Nederlandse systeem""....*

Bovenstaande motivatie voor bedoelde studie ...stemt mij , Belg , tot nadenken en zet mij aan 'n beetje verder te zoeken 
naar het reilen en zeilen binnen deze Nederlandse commerciële sector !!

Wanneer onafhankelijke verzekeraars en zorgaanbieders om de gunst van de patiënt gaan "" strijden ?? "" , 
is er altijd 'n reukje aan !!!! ( in Nederland alsook in België ..en elders !!! ) 

cfr. art. _"" Ook zorgverzekeraars too big to fail ""_ , zie Volkskrant .nl . 09/11/2013 Bron NRC Handelsblad . 

Ik hoop dat de modale 'zorgbehoevende' Nederlander op z'n twee oren kan blijven slapen betreffende zijn zorgverzekering !!

Eén voordeel hebben jullie wel :: je kan op Internet gaan shoppen naar de ideale verzekeraar aan de laagste prijs .

----------


## Willem01

Tja, het is maar hoe je het bekijkt.

Ik ken alleen Spanje goed omdat ik daar woon en ken die andere landen onvoldoende.
Maar die konkurrentie geldt alleen voor een steeds meer uitgeklede basisverzekering en wordt steeds duurder, de winsten van de verzekeraars ook.

En is alleen goedkoop voor mensen met een laag inkomen want die krijgen ondersteuning uit de belastingpot.

Als je ziet wat mensen met een wat ruimer inkomen aan zorgkosten moeten betalen vraag je je af: waar zijn we mee bezig?
Bovenop de zorgpremie die op loon wordt ingehouden, komt daar nog eens solidariteits heffing bij en nog eens een groot bedrag voor de AWBZ.
Vooral het PGB is een geldverslinder die toelages verstrekt die zelfs autos met chauffeur mogelijkmaken.
De totale zorgkosten in Nederland:
1/3 Ziektekosten en 2/3 AWBZ
Tja, het is maar hoe je het bekijkt!!! 

Samengevat: ik weet niet waar die Zweden naar gekeken hebben en hoe.
Laten we niet vergeten dat ook zij een sociale heilstaat zijn die de kosten nauwelijks kunnen opbrengen omdat de belastingdruk zo hoog is
dat bedrijven en mensen met geld wegvluchten. (IKEA, etc)

Ik vind die hele zorgstelsel wijziging een flop die uitsluitend de verzekeraars in de kaart speelt.
Met dank aan de VVD die dit zo fijn erdoor drukte.

----------


## mirthe340

ik heb soms diarree maar dan doe ik dat in bad snap u wel?
Toi toi toi !!!

----------

